# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Just got caught buying gh online! help needed please?!

## nba2005uk

i just recieved this email so be careful if your ordering online people!
Does anybody know if i need to reply to this or what im confused on what to do lol!

We are SOCA (Serious Organised Crime Agency), our CLO (Chemical Liaison Officer) has presented us with a CSAR (Chemical Suspicious Activity Report) stating the purchase of:




Class c drugs under the Misuse of Drugs Act 1971.


It is our belief from supported evidence that you had the intention of possessing or supplying the above. Below is the possible punishment should you decide not to adhere to our declaration.





Offence Court Class A Class B Class C


Possession Magistrate 6 months / £5000 fine 3 months / £2500 fine 3 months / £500 fine
Crown 7 years / unlimited fine 5 years / unlimited fine 2 years / unlimited fine

Supply Magistrate 6 months / £5000 fine 6 months / £5000 fine 3 months / £2000 fine
Crown Life / unlimited fine 14 years / unlimited fine 14 years / unlimited fine




Supplied funds have been seized under the Proceeds of Crime Act 2002.






Declaration


No further action shall be taken, unless you proceed in the illegal activity of misuse of drugs. Should you continue SOCA shall call upon evidence and legislation against ***

----------


## nba2005uk

i just recieved this email so be careful if your ordering online people!
Does anybody know if i need to reply to this or what im confused on what to do lol!

We are SOCA (Serious Organised Crime Agency), our CLO (Chemical Liaison Officer) has presented us with a CSAR (Chemical Suspicious Activity Report) stating the purchase of:




Class c drugs under the Misuse of Drugs Act 1971.


It is our belief from supported evidence that you had the intention of possessing or supplying the above. Below is the possible punishment should you decide not to adhere to our declaration.





Offence Court Class A Class B Class C


Possession Magistrate 6 months / £5000 fine 3 months / £2500 fine 3 months / £500 fine
Crown 7 years / unlimited fine 5 years / unlimited fine 2 years / unlimited fine

Supply Magistrate 6 months / £5000 fine 6 months / £5000 fine 3 months / £2000 fine
Crown Life / unlimited fine 14 years / unlimited fine 14 years / unlimited fine




Supplied funds have been seized under the Proceeds of Crime Act 2002.






Declaration


No further action shall be taken, unless you proceed in the illegal activity of misuse of drugs. Should you continue SOCA shall call upon evidence and legislation against John Jones.

----------


## stack_it

You got scammed. I gaurantee the owner of whatever site you bought it from was the person who wrote that email. It sounds like a 6 year old wrote it. Just because there's abbreviations doesn't mean it's official.

----------


## D.Pump

First what country are you from... Next edit out your name from the post. It sounds like you are okay if you just hold tight. Although the fact that you got emailed is a little sketchy. No real government agency emails people to notify them of official proceedings IMO. The reason being is because its very hard to verify who is actually behind the computer. It almost sounds like you got scammed. Not sure how laws work in GB (assuming thats where youre from) but it seems like official government proceedings would take place via mail or in person. Even if it is real because it is via email it seems to be a very mild warning similar to the MPAA/RIAA warning emails people get from their ISPs for downloading music in the USA. Sure they have a suspicion but its really meant to scare you more than actually be a real sort of legal proceeding. Just my .02

----------


## stack_it

You got scammed. I gaurantee the owner of whatever site you bought it from was the person who wrote that email. It sounds like a 6 year old wrote it. Just because there's abbreviations doesn't mean it's official.

----------


## marcus300

Threads merged

----------


## FuzzyPeaches o.O

> You got scammed. I gaurantee the owner of whatever site you bought it from was the person who wrote that email. It sounds like a 6 year old wrote it. Just because there's abbreviations doesn't mean it's official.


^x2.

----------


## nba2005uk

I bought from a supplier on alibaba was getin replies everyday then when i made payment i recieved nothing and no replies. Dont understand why he would write this email tho? You can have it for personal use anyway class c drugs right? Yes im from uk, wales mate

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Sounds like a scam. They send an email to everyone saying "we are keeping your money, not sending your product, and you should be too afraid to do anything about it".

----------


## nba2005uk

thats what i thought^ although the thing that worries me is it came from an official email i think.. [email protected]
If it was from a scammer surely it wouldnt be a email address like that?

----------


## stack_it

Anyone can make a live email account. I'm sure your government would have it's one email provider where it would say something like [email protected] not @live.com

Ofcourse he would respond to your email before you payed him. He still wanted your money.

----------


## D7M

> *Anyone can make a live email account. I'm sure your government would have it's one email provider where it would say something like [email protected] not @live.com*
> 
> Ofcourse he would respond to your email before you payed him. He still wanted your money.


hahah...exactly!

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Find another source that's trustworthy and be a little more careful this time. Good luck.

----------


## dec11

def a scam, the powers that be would not contact you via email, it'd be an official letter or a visit from the boys. i'd of also thought it would have been C&E on your back, that other crowd are a diff division

----------


## calstate23

> i just recieved this email so be careful if your ordering online people!
> Does anybody know if i need to reply to this or what im confused on what to do lol!
> 
> We are SOCA (Serious Organised Crime Agency), our CLO (Chemical Liaison Officer) has presented us with a CSAR (Chemical Suspicious Activity Report) stating the purchase of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class c drugs under the Misuse of Drugs Act 1971.
> ...


Yeah, this is clearly a scam. First off, if you are caught or believed to be buying or selling GH they wouldn't send you an email saying don't do this again or this will happen next time. If they have any belief that you did this they would try to prosecute you for it as soon as possible. That would be like saying if you were suspected of murder they would say do not do this again or next time we will prosecute you. It comes down to one thing, you get caught and you will be busted for it.

And especially this @live email account. Which government official do you know sends emails like this and then also sends them through a LIVE account?? He might as well have put [email protected]

----------


## ScotchGuard02

My shipment from China got seized by US customs, twice. I got two snail mail hard copy letters from the US customs. It basically said that they held suspicious packages and that I should contact them if I wanted the packages. I just let it go. Chalk it up to bad luck. If there is going to be any action against you, in the US anyways, the government has to notify by personal courier. It's call being "served". I think it's the same in the UK isn't it? Does the cops in UK send you and email and tell you that you're under arrest? Maybe you can tell them that you'll serve your time in cyberspace. LOL. Don't worry about it bro. I wouldn't respond. Just do nothing.

----------


## DBolNoob

have you already paid for the gear when u got this message?

----------


## DBolNoob

also .... blates a scammer lol

if it was a government agency, they would be happier catching you with the stuff than buying it.

its not usually illegal to buy online if its for personal use, its different if your goin to supply tho

----------


## nba2005uk

Yes i had paid for the stuff thats why imn thinkin its defo a scam. As one of the above posters said, its not illegal for personal use so whats the worst they can do anyway? I only bought 2 boxes so...

----------


## carp123

i just had a look at there web site and i highy doubt there useing a @live.co.uk email address ,looks like you got scammed mate.

----------


## Matt

> Yes i had paid for the stuff thats why imn thinkin its defo a scam. As one of the above posters said, its not illegal for personal use so whats the worst they can do anyway? I only bought 2 boxes so...


Your from the UK so you would not be prosecuted for buying gh....

----------


## carp123

Home Office Circular 29 of Sept 1996. paragraphs 8,9 & 14. This states that even without an import licence you can import steroids or HGH for your own personal use"

----------


## jla1986

for sure a scam.

----------


## dinko

lol, what a scam.

----------


## DBolNoob

yeah in uk its cool to buy on internet and ship over here, but not cool to buy from dealers etc.

also you can only have a personal dosage of gear otherwise they will accuse you of supplying.

Back to the scam tho .... you should see if you can post the link of the site you orderd from so the mods can put it on a blacklist of dodgy sites.

this could help others from being scammed.

----------


## D7M

> yeah in uk its cool to buy on internet and ship over here, but not cool to buy from dealers etc.
> 
> also you can only have a personal dosage of gear otherwise they will accuse you of supplying.
> 
> Back to the scam tho .... you should see if you can post the link of the site you orderd from so the mods can put it on a blacklist of dodgy sites.
> 
> this could help others from being scammed.


No, he can't do that. 

No source discussion here, and that includes "scammer lists".

----------


## DBolNoob

right

----------


## ScotchGuard02

If you did not take possession of the goods what will they prosecute? You have to have the goods on your person or on your premises. If I sent you a box of HGH without your consent or knowledge you're not responsible. Pretty good scam though. This is the first time I'm hearing about a scam like this. Take your money and scare the piss out of you so they don't have to send you anything. They suck. They deserve the parking lot maneuver. Defn of "Parking Lot Maneuver": drag the bum into the parking lot, I hold his arms, and you beat the crap out of 'em. LOL

----------


## lordmagic

nba2005uk: check mail from me!

----------


## cyounger100

you got scammed man plain and simple

----------

